# Top RRP Questions



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm doing a Q & A article for a large contracting organization about RRP and they were wondering what some of the top RRP questions contractors have. If you could give me some questions you have about compliance, it would really help. Also, if someone else mentions a same question you had ... mention it again, so I know that this is a more hot topic type of question. You can mention more than one question. Questions can be in the gray area of what is and what is not RRP or questions that have you perplexed. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## mikemb72 (Dec 13, 2011)

*RRP certification questions*

1. Are all painting contractors required to become RRP certified or is it just those who will be working on buildings wich may contain lead?

2.What about faux-finishers, muralists, fine artists etc. who will be working on architectural projects. Are they all required to become RRP certified along with regular house painters?

3.Is the RRP certification the same for all construction trades, or is it different for just painting contractors?


...thanks


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

You only have to be certified if you are working on pre-1978 dwellings or child occupied facilities.

If faux finishers or muralists do not disturb the lead-based paint, which means no scraping and no sanding of lead based paint surfaces, they do not need to be certified.

The RRP applies to all contractors that might possibly disturb lead based paint surfaces. I cannot speak with any authority on any differences between the course certification amongst the various trades but I would assume that other trades training is similar and tweaked to include specifics for their type of work.


----------



## paintnow (Dec 11, 2011)

If I am chemically stripping the paint (both interior and exterior), am I still required to employ lead dust containment practices?


----------

